# Operatic fantasies



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

The reading of a recent post about Sarasate's Carmen Fantasy called my apetite for other works in the style.

Do you know other works for violin and orchestra (or piano) based on operatic material you can suggest now for a first listening?

This are the ones I know so far
Sarasate: Fantasies on Carmen, Faust and Die Zauberflöte.
Hubay: Carmen fantasy
Waxman: Carmen Fantasy
Mae: Fantasy on Puccini's Turandot
Paganini: Le streghe, Non piu mesta accanto al fuoco, I palpiti (and others, all of them played by Accardo)
Wieniawski: Fantaisie brillante sur les motifs du Faust.

(I may have more... I'm sure I have more, but I don't have a catalog of all the cds I have)

I've trying to get Fontanarosa's _Le violon de l'opéra _for a while, but it's not available in my country.


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

It WAS available. I've it. Mail me


----------

